# 2007 Outback 25Rss Double Slide $12500



## outfitter (Feb 9, 2012)

2007 Outback 25rss. $12500. good condition inside and out. everything works like it should. some typical sun fading and decal shrinkage on the exterior. a couple areas inside where the vinyl trim wrap has shrinkage...but overall very good appearance throughout. photos are on rvtrader.com ad....search outback 25rss...guntersville,alabama....no emails or pm please. call or text 256-298-3231 if interested.


----------

